# No only bees have mites!



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

Just found this on my sticky board - mites on a beatle!


----------



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

Everything has mites--they are among the most ubiquitous arthropods known. Even at least 50% of us have mites--Demodex spp., or follicle mites. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demodex

There are others that can be worse, like scabies mites. Hopefully the mites on that hive beetle are parasitic and cause beetle death.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They are just trying to climb back up into the hive and that's a high spot...


----------



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't think they are varroas but another phoretic mite--probably same order (mesostigmata) though you can't tell from the pic. The separation between the front two pairs of legs and the last two pairs of legs on those mites tells me it's not varroa, but the pic is a little fuzzy. If you look at the varroa all four pairs of legs are bunched at the front of the body near the "head".


----------



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes J, I agree those are some different mites - they were maybe 1/4 size of a varroa - barely visible.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

i find black and orange beetles here who are on the ground struggling, or having a hard time flying and they are always covered in some type of mite. its disturbing.


----------



## Cordovan Italian Bee (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi,I lost my instructions for check mite plus,can someone tell me how to use it for verro mites ? ccan the bees walk on it ? Thanks


----------



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

Just another 'Hard Days Night'


----------

